# صلاة طلب مشورة الله قبل الشروع في عمل>>>



## kalimooo (15 مايو 2009)

إلهى، أنت تعلم أنى لا أعرف ما هو الصالح لنفسى. وها أنا قد شرعت فى.... فمن أين لىِ أن أعرف 

جيداً ماهو الصالح لى إن لم أسترشد نعمتك فى ذلك؟ فأسألك يارب أن تدبرنى فى هذا الأمر. لا

 تتركنى ومشورة نفسى، ولا تدعنى أجرى وراء ميولى لئلا أتورط وأسقط، بل احفظ عبدك من الزلل،

وكن متكلى وعونى، ودبر الأمر بحسب إرادتك كما يوافق صلاحك. وإن حسن لديك فليكن كما تريد، 

وهبنى نعمتك لأتممه. وإن كان يضر فانزع منى يارب هذه الرغبة، لأنك عليم بكل شىء، ولايخفى 

عليك أمر. وهاأنا عبدك، عاملنى بما يوافقك، إذ لانجاح تام، ولاسلام كامل، إلا بتسليم ذاتى تحت 

تدبير مشيئتك. علمنى أن أقول فى كل شىء: يا أبتاه، ليس كمشيئتى بل كمشيئتك. لأن لك 

الملك والقوة والمجد من الآن وإلى الأبد. آمين.


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 مايو 2009)

امين

ميرسي يا كليمو على الصلاة الجميلة دي​


----------



## grges monir (15 مايو 2009)

امين يارب 
بارك خطوات حياتنا


----------



## اني بل (15 مايو 2009)

آمين ...استجب ..يارب ..علمنا ان نسترشد خطاك ، علمنا كيف نجيد عبارة لتكن مشيئتك ، يارب نحن نصرخ محتاجين لمستك وتعزيتك ...ميرسي كليمو


----------



## kalimooo (17 مايو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية
مرورك نور
الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (17 مايو 2009)

grges monir

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (17 مايو 2009)

Joyful Song

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 مايو 2009)

صلاه رائعه
ثانكس يا كليمو​


----------



## ponponayah (17 مايو 2009)

امـــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــن
صلاة راااااااائعة جدااااا 
يسوع يبارك حياتك كليمو


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 مايو 2009)

*صلاة جميلة جدا
الرب يباركك كليمو​*


----------



## المجدلية (22 مايو 2009)

أمين +++ لتكن ارادتك يا رب فى كل شىء +++ شكرا كليموووووووو ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (23 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى كليموووو صلاة جميلة اوووى

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------

